# B14 Rear Sway Bar



## olliecup (Aug 17, 2003)

My friend has a B14 and when him and another friend of mine were putting on his Suspension Technique sway bars they could not find the mounting points for the rear. The front went in just fine. Anyone else have this problem? Is it the same on B13 cause i'm planning to buy a set pretty soon? Thanks.


----------



## olliecup (Aug 17, 2003)

If it helps anyone its a GXE.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

For the B13, ST rear bars don't use the stock mounting points. Carefully read the instructions. You'll need a breakover bar and a 21 mm (?) socket and wrench.

Can't help with the B14 rear bar.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

Dude, I put Suspension Techniques rear sway bar on my b14 gxe sentra. You have to drill holes in the rear axle trailing arms and that's where you attach the bar. There is no stock mounting point because the Sentra didn't come wit 'em stock. I still have the instructions that came with the bars, so just ask if you want more detail.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

B14 200SX SE-Rs most definitely came with rear sway bars.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Ummm no.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no they didnt..


----------



## olliecup (Aug 17, 2003)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

I think my 99 limited has front and rear bars


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Olliecup, I have a Progress B13 rear sway bar for sale, never installed. Check it out if you're interested, you may like it better than the ST bar if you do some research on it!

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34499


----------

